# Losing the gut



## beefneck (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Musclechat,

Ive been a member a while now but finally back into training so i thought id pop on for a bit advice.

I have been training for 4-5 month and have made some great size gains but my biggest problem is losing my gut!!! I incorperate cardio into my workouts and also play football twice a week, however i feel as if i will need to starve myself to shift the blub (which obvs isnt the right thing to do as it would effect my gains)

Any advice on diet or ab workouts is really appreciated

kind regards,

Steve.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do people constantly write on these forums that high reps for cutting.

When you are trying to lose bodyfat and maintain muscle, you need to keep lifting heavy to keep the muscle as big and strong as possible.

The cardio is for the weight loss, not the exercises.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

And I thought cardio on an empty stomach had been proved a myth too?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Leanmachine said:


> If you think it's a myth that doing cardio on empty stomach is bulls#*t then try it. Worked for me....
> 
> He wants to lose he's gut, so I stated do higher reps because I believe it will also aid in bodyfat loss. We are allowed to have our own opinion and this is what I believe. I'm talking from my expierence. I've gave him advice on abs and weight loss which he asked for and not muscle gain which he never asked for.


 I think cardio on an empty stomach will work, but so will cardio at any other time of the day too.

Also you say he asked for weight loss and not muscle gain, I said you need to keep reps low to maintain muscle, not gain anymore. Gaining muscle and losing fat is a very hard thing to do simultaneously.


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

hey guys im new here, and had the same problem, cut grain / carbs down as much as possible, ive been doing kind of a paleo diet and this helps with the bloating carbs give, only time I allow them is breakfast and pre gym.

also a really good tip is check your posture from a side on view, you may find you hips slope forward your lower back arches thus making your stomach stick out, cant think what the technical name is for it but stretching and rear leg work will correct it.

hope this helps


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> And I thought cardio on an empty stomach had been proved a myth too?


it works for me


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

banter69 said:


> hey guys im new here, and had the same problem, cut grain / carbs down as much as possible, ive been doing kind of a paleo diet and this helps with the bloating carbs give, only time I allow them is breakfast and pre gym.
> 
> also a really good tip is check your posture from a side on view, you may find you hips slope forward your lower back arches thus making your stomach stick out, cant think what the technical name is for it but stretching and rear leg work will correct it.
> 
> hope this helps


My hips slope in with an arched back. I had to alot of Hamstring and Glute stretching mixed in with various core work. That worked for me.


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

calver11 said:


> My hips slope in with an arched back. I had to alot of Hamstring and Glute stretching mixed in with various core work. That worked for me.


yep thats perfect for the job, makes a big difference to the gut getting that sorted


----------

